# First Fattie, what should i make?



## smokinjoeb (Jun 27, 2009)

ok, so i'm a newbie to the fatties and after all the drool from viewing the great mouthwatering creations on this forum i'm going to jump right in.

ok, so, i've got a chub of Jimmy Dean regular, Jimmy Dean hot and a big chub of hamburger.

i figure with the hamburger i'll make cheeseburger fattie for the kids.  :)

haven't figure out the fillings for the other two, any suggestions?  the wife and i like a little heat and i want something simple for the first set. any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## oneshot (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi SmokinJ. You can try this and use jalapenos for a little kick....

My fattie post: 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=78419


----------



## fire it up (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey Joe.
Do you have any plain sausage?  If so I always mix a little sausage into ground beef to help it hold together and help keep it moist.  Not necessary but it helps.
One type I love would be the hot sausage, some more chopped up hot or sweet peppers inside, some cheddar cheese and BBQ.

But make sure to use a good BBQ, it makes a big difference.


----------



## smokinjoeb (Jun 27, 2009)

Mmm.  sounds yummy.  i was going to add some sausage to the hamburber since it's pretty lean.    

i'll take a bunch of pics and put up a Q-view of my fatties!  I was gonna smoke the turkey, but, it's a huge bird at 21 lbs.  i'm just going to brine and roast that and then play on the smoker w/ the fatties.


----------



## rivet (Jun 27, 2009)

How about a mushroom-swiss fattie? 

Here's the link to one I made a couple weeks ago:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77988

You can always ad some kick to it with some hot sauce- I sprinkled some out of the bottle on my slices of cooked fattie and it was outstanding. I used Trappey's Red Devil sauce.

Good luck and let us know what you decided on!


----------



## smokinjoeb (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, had a big cooking day today. 

21lb Turkey, 25 ABT's, and two Fatties. 

i didn't smoke the Turkey, it was just going to take me too long and i didn't have the time. So, i brined the bird and put it in the oven. 

Made up the ABT's 

Made the ABT's with some Buffalo Jalapeno summer sausage and montery jack cheese wrapped in bacon. they were a hit!! although i thought the jalepeno was a bit overpowering. next time i'll use some of the soda soak trick to take a bit of the heat out if i'm doing a triple jalepeno combo. with the heat from the pepper, the jalepeno in the sausage and the jack cheese it was great for heat lovers like me, but, some of my guests were reaching for the cold drinks! 


My fatties were a 1/2 and 1/2 Hamburger and Jimmy Dean.

1st Fattie was:

1/2 and 1/2 Hamburger/Jimmy Dean Hot stuffed with Buffalo Jalapeno summer sausage and Monterey Jack cheese.

2nd Fattie was for the kids:

1/2 and 1/2 Hamburger and Jimmy Dean mild stuffed with Ragu Pizza sauce and shredded mozerella cheese. 

everything was outstanding!! i had to do some repairs on my fatties with extra bacon to prevent a blow out. i didn't really have the time to let it chill properly and my pizza fattie was showing signs that it wouldn't make it. so, i duck taped some extra bacon on it for stability. 

all in all i need to work on my bacon weave and allow for more time in the fridge next time!!! pics attached!


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome to the fattie fan club





Those ABTs look great too.

You know, I procrastinated for a long time on doing a bacon weave because I thought it looked too hard for my skills.  But once I figured it out (and it wasn't hard at all) I realized they really don't take but a couple of minutes more to prep than laying out the strips.  And they not only look cool, they're effective in holding everything together.  As that bacon cooks and starts to shrink up, it really tightens up the fattie.


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 29, 2009)

For the weave, I start by laying down one direction of bacon, then starting with the middle, I weave in the other direction, and work my way out.

That way you are only ever working with and lifting 2 pieces at a time to weave. it works quite well, with practise you can do it in a few minutes.

Somtimes I find the weave and bacon a bit much, so I might start trying a partial weave, one that has some pieces missing. More like a mesh or net, to keep the fattie together but get some more smoke into the fattie as well.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 29, 2009)

A fattie is just a vehicle for anything your mind could come up with. I have done alot of them it's an addiction once you've smoked one. I have done a baked potatoe one, breakfast one, pizza one, vegi one, spagetti one, sandwich one see you can do anything you please.


----------



## mcmelik (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome to the fatty addicts club. We are a large  group
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 So you won't be alone.


----------



## eman (Jul 6, 2009)

I like the breakfast fatties.
 My favorite is to either make or by frozen blueberry pancakes.
 lay out your sausage and cover w/ blue berry pancakes and drizzle on some  Cane syrup or maple syrup . Roll the fattie and smoke .
 the other has ham , scrambled eggs, hash browns and a little salsa.


----------

